# SLINGSHOT giveaway.. Worth $50, i pay for shipping..



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I'd like to appreciate the forum and its members by giving away a slingshot, made of wood and laminate, with a slot style fork.

All free, paid shipping that I bought, never shot, but just don't want..

Rather than sell, I thought I'd make it fun....

Im going to think of a number between 1 and 100, closest gets the slingshot, but one caveat, please post a pic of it once you get it.

Closest number by tomorrow gets it.

ONE GUESS PER MEMBER


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I'll take a shot -65!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

KawKan said:


> I'll take a shot -65!


Closest wins by dinner tomorrow, or whoever hits the humber end it.

One guess per member


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

42


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

33


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

68


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

13


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

skropi said:


> 68


I didn't take international members into consideration, but I'll honor it and ship anywhere in the world on my dime.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very generous, my friend!!! Thank you!

I'll guess 77


----------



## Stixshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice gesture! My guess is 17. DSIL beat me to it-I was going to pick 77!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Umm. 90


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

35


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

How about 1?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

It'll end when someone gets on the mark, or by dinner tomorrow.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

i will pick 78


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

3


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

82 cheers


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I think it's a matter of just process of elimination boys!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

57


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48

,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,

92,93,94,95,96,97,98,99,100....

I read and reread the directions very carefully and guess what? There is nothing mentioned that we could only pick one number. So here is my entry.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

75


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mighty generous of you!

70


----------



## hotserk (Jan 10, 2016)

I will say 12!

Enviat des del meu WAS-LX1A usant Tapatalk


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48
> 
> ,49,50,51,52,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,60,61,62,63,64,65,66,67,68,69,70,71,72,73,74,75,76,77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,90,91,
> 
> ...


LOL,

You know I can't accept that. Pick ONE number, which you did and it was 35.

This is in the spirit of goodness and I KNOW you're joking.


----------



## Pablo88 (Jul 22, 2015)

88


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

ERdept, if I win I will be paying for shipping mate, it's not really fair otherwise


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

How bout 60


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the opportunity. #7


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

45


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

I'll say 73.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Till now:

65 KawKan
42 The Norseman
33 SamuraiSamoht
68 skropi
13 MakoPat
77 devils son in law
17 Stixshooter
90 SlingNerd
35 Jolly Roger
01 Royleonard
78 raventree78
03 hoggy
82 Mr Brooks
57 treefork
75 mattwalt
70 Covert5
12 hotserk
88 Pablo88
60 Ibojoe
07 flipgun
45 steveekt
73 Hobbit With A Slingshot

And here's the winner: 50 Ordo.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Till now:
> 
> 65 KawKan
> 42 The Norseman
> ...


still no cigar


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

ERdept said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44,45,46,47,48
> ...


I didn't see anything in the original post that said pick only one number....


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

27 please... Thanks for the chance-


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> ERdept said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


OP "one guess per member"


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks to the Edit feature.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Thanks to the Edit feature.


Yes, it was edited to clarify and to prevent people from being janky and childish about a giveaway intended to be light hearted and promote and further brotherhood in the slingshot community.

I know that you KNOW the intention, of the post.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> ERdept said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I'm usually not in favor of a "thumbs down " button. In this case I am, though.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

My lucky 22!


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

If we're only allowed one GUESS, then I am quite certain :naughty: that the number is √(36+43i/33pi-2795i) :rofl:

(Solve THAT one, I dare you :neener: )


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hobbit With A Slingshot said:


> If we're only allowed one GUESS, then I am quite certain :naughty: that the number is √(36+43i/33pi-2795i) :rofl:
> (Solve THAT one, I dare you :neener: )


Is that the one where when you turn the calculator over it spells "80085 "?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Hobbit - That 2 then ;-P


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

my calculator tells me it's an unreal answer... seems appropriate :rofl:


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

37!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

not yet my brothers.....


----------



## wbrazell (Feb 25, 2018)

72


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

M.J said:


> Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > If we're only allowed one GUESS, then I am quite certain :naughty: that the number is √(36+43i/33pi-2795i) :rofl:
> ...


LOL! MJ I remember those days! Good one!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*4 please & thank you.*


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Covert5 said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Hobbit With A Slingshot said:
> ...


The other classic one was SHELL OIL


----------



## scouser (Jul 18, 2017)

I give it a shot with the number 9. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## Ranger65 (Jan 11, 2016)

61


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Very nice of you. I guess 38.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

no cigar yet. you guys got 4 more hours till dinner time for me and it ends..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > ERdept said:
> ...


The middle finger would also be appropriate in this case .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

treefork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I'll bet you a dollar and a doughnut that the winning number is in my post.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

14 if I’m not too late, thanks!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

16


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I already guessed... but 17 should do it.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

25!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

*IT'S ENDED...*

*Whoever was closest to my age...52 wins...*


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I think TREEFORK won.


----------



## Jonesy22 (Feb 14, 2018)

ERdept said:


> I think TREEFORK won.


Thank you for the opportunity! I was in a hurry earlier I apologize. What a thoughtful thing to do...when the world gets like it is today, things like these are truly refreshing.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Ordo picked 50.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Congrats Ordo! ERdept your generosity will come back around to you.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Happy birthday! Nice way to support the forum and sport. Was this a way to celebrate your birthday?


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Congrats Ordo! ERdept your generosity will come back around to you.


Ohh, you're right, ORDO is the winner, missed it when i scanned the pages.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

ERdept, thanks for your generosity and congrats Ordo!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the chance to play  it was fun.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

PM'd Ordo,,

ORDO, please reply with ship to address.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Congrats Ordo! Let's see the prize!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanx for the chance. YAY Ordo!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

congrats ordo, thanks for the contest erdept


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Congrats Ordo!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats! And thanks for the chance!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Congratulations Ordo,close one treefork,Thanks for the contest ER debt keeps me interested.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm thrilled, amazed, grateful, astonished... This was really fun.
But: I live in Tangoland, way south of the Planet Earth, in the limits of civilization.
Let me see if ER will accept that I pay the shipping costs. Otherwise I feel it's not fair play.
Thanks ERdept! Thanks this funny forum.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

No way ERdept was going to accept me paying the shipping. A gentleman!
As soon as I receive the slingshot I'll post pictures.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Looks like I am the only one who posted the actual number 52.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Looks like I am the only one who posted the actual number 52.


Hahaha....


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


...are you still trying to be funny? Or something else?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Why is a sense of humor such a bad thing????


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Why is a sense of humor such a bad thing????


If you keep trying to rob my prize -which cost me such great work, effort and knowledge- I will suit you!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Why is a sense of humor such a bad thing????
> ...


Thanks, I could really use a new suit.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Package arrived to Tangoland. It's at Customs. Will get it and post picks next week.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I recieved the gift from ERdept. I'm speechless. This goes beyond generosity. It's just a fine, beautiful piece of art. I will let the pics to speak themselves.

























































Thanks. A thousand thanks to ERdept and to this unbeliavable Forum!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

@ERdept, nice give away. There's karma on the board, what goes around, comes around.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Beautiful shooter!


----------

